# Possible to find out what bloodline my pup is??



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just brought home my first GSD pup at 10 weeks old. Stormy wasn't from any specific kennel or breeder.. 

I was provided with some AKC papers, and I do have the pedigree of the Sire and Dam. I was wondering if anyone can help me out with more info.

SIRE - BOJORQUEZ'S TAMED BEAR(DN06310701) [King Braveheart II & Beautiful Sandy]


DAM - BOJORQUEZ'S WHITE DIAMOND(DN13373502) [Verduzco's Kaiser & Lyca]

I was told that the Sire was from a kennel called "KNIGHT GUARDIAN SHEPHERDS".


If anyone can help with more info regarding bloodlines or anything else, please feel free to comment. Thanks!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Names sound like the American line naming style.
Nothing in pdb or OFA under "BOJORQUEZ'S"


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For $10 each you can go to the AKC website, go to Online Services and get a copy of the dogs pedigrees using their AKC #s (DN06310701 and DN13373502)


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I actually have a copy of the dog's pedigree, but was just always curious what bloodline it may have came from.

How do you distinguish the two? What if the Sire was German Bloodline and the Dam was American? Eventually it would keep getting less pure no?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

They're pure no matter which "line" they come from.
For instance Dante is part "west german showline" and part "working line"
Makes him no less "pure" than dogs that come from only one "line".

Chris has some nice articles on the different lines on her website
http://www.wildhauskennels.com/articles.htm


----------



## gagrady (Apr 27, 2009)

If the pedigree is available then can you not look at the registries under which the earlier generation dogs were registered and get a fairly educated understanding?


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gagradyIf the pedigree is available then can you not look at the registries under which the earlier generation dogs were registered and get a fairly educated understanding?


I'm sorry, what did you mean by that. I was able to see the registered names of the pedigree from earlier generation, but still not too sure on the blood line. Sorry, didnt get a fairly educated understanding.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are distinct styles and patterns of naming purebred dogs in the breed....

European kennels and those using European lines follow a distinct pattern and US Show breeders each are identifiable to fanciers by not only the style but by the actual kennel name...

Many US AKC style breeders use a kennel name as a possessive followed by a theme - dance names for example - lets say the kennel name is "Frosty's" (made that up!!!) - so you'd have names like

Frosty's Hot Tango
Frosty's Raindance
Frosty's Mamba Girl
Frosty's Dreaming Waltz
etc etc

For a European kennel - the kennel name is a suffix (at the end) generally - and the litters are named alphabetically chronogically...will use my own as it is easiest! 

Apache v Wolfstraum Sch3 (litter mates, Assante, Arcane etc)
Blackwolf v wolfstraum, Sch3 (littermates Brava, Bengal)
Cito v Wolfstraum, Sch2 (littermates Csabre, Cairo, Cheetah)
Demons v Wolfstraum, RA, RE
Falcon v Wolfstraum, BH (littermates Fenja, Fantom, Furious)
Gauner v Wolfstraum, BH (littermates Giza, Granit, Grau, Galen)

In some European countries, the kennel name is the prefix

Jabina Nova, Jabina Querry, Jabina Haig from Denmark, Karats Ulko, Karats Ulk, Karats Luke - both very very well known kennels....

In the States, there are many people who breed litters without being active in any breed activity and just sell pups as a hobby or for a second cash income - these breeders do not have kennel names, give buyers open papers without requiring use of a kennel name or contract - pet breeders usually with no depth of breed knowledge...people name their pups what ever they like - Browns Beautiful Bella or Happy Pretty puppy type names.....

If you go back far enough in these dogs, you will start to see recognizable kennels from Germany ....

Lee


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Wolfstraum, thank you for putting the time in to explain to me the differences between names. I was always confused as to how people were able to get so much information through just their names.

I never knew that there were such a distinct format for US AKC breeder style and that breeders with kennels require the use of the kennel name when selling to the buyer. This makes a lot of sense to me as I've always thought, "Couldn't people just use name their pet without using the "von", and you wouldn't be able to figure out where they're from?"
Do they usually require the buyer to use the first name given also? ie. Apache, Assante, Arcane. Or can that be changed.

Anyways, I looked through the pedigree again for my pup, and it seems that majority seems to be american US style names, and only 1 or 2 german names.

"X of Bubbling Wells" and "X of Oak Hill" would those be considered european style names since it looks like they used the kennel name as a suffix.

I was able to see a name from Von Wolfenhaus, so I googled it and came up with 3 different kennel locations. 1 in Germany, 1 in Massachusetts, annd 1 in Michigan. Is it normal that many people share the same kennel name?

Thanks again!


----------



## gagrady (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice...!

Lee, I was thinking that may be Stormy can also look at the registration and derive some conclusions - what do you think? For example, from some of my notes from the posts here - 

SZ	- Germany
CMKU	- Czech
CS	- Czech
CKSP	- Slovak
LOSH	- Belgium
NVBK	- Belgium
NHSB	- Holland or Belgium
DL/DN - AKC (US)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I doubt that within the first few generations there will be much other than AKC numbers, and even then both show type and work lines will have SZ/LOSH etc numbers...

An English language kennel name is not going to be European (with few exceptions "vom Old Lady") - von Waldestraum, von Traumwolfen, von Wildhaus - all board members, American based using European lines -

No matter the registered name, people can call dogs what ever they like - Apache is Code, Arcane is Duke, Demons is Harley, Grau is Baylor, Fenja is Heidi...

As far as kennel names - if they aren't registered with AKC they are not off limits - it would be easy for more than one person to come up with an easy one - Wolf House - and then individuals will unknowingly use a prominent name pulled out of the pedigree and AKC has no rules against it - there have been US born dogs named with haus Antverpa, Tiekerhook and other prominent kennels..

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: StormyK9I never knew that there were such a distinct format for US AKC breeder style and that breeders with kennels require the use of the kennel name when selling to the buyer.


It is not a requirement, either on the AKC or breeders part. It is just something SOME breeders do.


----------

